# Friday Pics!!!



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ok foks I'll bat leadoff today because I've got so much to do in the morning that I probably won't get on-line till late tomorrow evening if at all! 
My wife took some great photos this week. She has a wonderful eye for the camera so all I did was drive and make sure the truck was gased up. 
We spent a few extra days touring a few of our favorite hill country spots and the wildflowers were nothing short of amazing! It's always a blessing to be a Texan but this April we are truly blessed and I'd recommend that anyone who can get out and take in some of mother natures finest work should do so. You will not be disappointed !!! Stay Safe my friends, Elk 

:texasflag


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

If a plumber tells you he can wire a new box for you, don't let him.

He cut out the bottom of this pvc box to bring all wire from the house into and then created his own chase to get them in the panel.



Closer up!



I'm guessing he was confused since he put a beauty ring on a wire fitting.



Nice!



Some gorilla glue to keep the box on the wall.



Burnt neutral buss........how did that happen?



Got him fixed up in no time.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Opening Day
Galveston Causeway


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

1&2: Easter Fun
3: Feeding Pa's Chickens
4: San Diego Coastline
5: Got anyything for me?


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Photo i took of my pond with my quad copter.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't know about everybody else but I know I will sleep better tonight knowing that this big honkin' red cargo van IS four wheel drive. Geez.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

1. getting geared up for hay season
2. Young Pivo and friend
3. uh oh
4. wife and barking units at the beach last sunday
5. sign the mises got me for our anniversary
6. fancy craft beers


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Crawfish Omlet...........Its whats for breakfast.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

captnickm said:


> Crawfish Omlet...........Its whats for breakfast.


I love crawfeech, but no way would I eat it in an omelette.sad3sm


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

We did a life burn at the fire fields a few weeks ago.






















Then my youngest daughter had my phone taking pictures of crawfish getting ready to boil. We had over 130 lbs


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Before and after 1981----------2015. Where does the time go? Weimar, Texas.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Fishing has been good here-









A nice 15 lb fish-









A zebra shark-









A 2coolers trout!!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The boys and me after Easter Sunday Mass.

English Dogwood in my parents yard. This bush was established from a cutting off of my great grandmothers plant in Louisiana many years ago, 1975.

Another old plant, this rose is on a rose bush that is estimated to be 75 years old. Also in my parents yard and also a transplant from Louisiana.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

elkhunter49 said:


> Ok foks I'll bat leadoff today because I've got so much to do in the morning that I probably won't get on-line till late tomorrow evening if at all!
> My wife took some great photos this week. She has a wonderful eye for the camera so all I did was drive and make sure the truck was gased up.
> We spent a few extra days touring a few of our favorite hill country spots and the wildflowers were nothing short of amazing! It's always a blessing to be a Texan but this April we are truly blessed and I'd recommend that anyone who can get out and take in some of mother natures finest work should do so. You will not be disappointed !!! Stay Safe my friends, Elk
> 
> :texasflag


Heading to Fredricksburg this morning for the weekend and flower/wine hunting with my bride of 38 years. Hope we find some as nice as those


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Last Friday, on my birthday, my son came into a big sum of money and went out and bought himself a couple new rides. And guess what.... I still haven't gotten a birthday present from him 

A Volvo XC60 and a Lamborghini Gallardo


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

grayson said:


> Heading to Fredricksburg this morning for the weekend and flower/wine hunting with my bride of 38 years. Hope we find some as nice as those


Take I-10 to Columbus, then take 71 North up to La Grange, then catch 290 @ Giddings. (I can't remember the road from La Grange to Giddings) The wild flowers in the median of 71 are absolutely breathtaking. Also...You owe it to yourself to take the taste & tour at Grape Creek. If you like red wines, the odds are you will leave there a Club Member receiving monthly shipments. The Serendipity, Belissimo, Mosaic, & the Port are absolute musts. 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=13168858#post13168858


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

My wife and niece from Germany with a double hook up. My niece had never fished before and had a blast catching Black Drum and Redfish in the surf. She was a natural born fisherman(girl). Baiting up,casting and reeling them in.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

trodery said:


> Last Friday, on my birthday, my son came into a big sum of money and went out and bought himself a couple new rides. And guess what.... I still haven't gotten a birthday present from him
> 
> A Volvo XC60 and a Lamborghini Gallardo


Holy Sam Hill... is he looking to adopt!!? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Easter Bunny with a great action through the ball, ears up and releasing his right side thru impact 

15 years ago Augusta, photo bombed by the Uhaul


Selling my Tran Sport 

Kid Friendly

&


Catches fish


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Easter in pipe creek!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice pic's guys. Just a few random ones this week.

Camellia Flower.









Chickens & Peacock









"Feed us" deer waiting to be fed.









Albino Bluebonnet.









Lawn mower fix'in.









Serviced & cleaned up the JD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*One Armed Chef...*

My Easter Bunny Princess ( She was my daughters pet, now my Sous Chef )

Polish Easter Dinner - Kielbasa, Pierogies, Beet Salad, Tarragon Potato Salad and those dang Deviled Shrimp Eggs

Crawfeech stuffed Flounda Turbans. Enough said :dance:

Smothered Cheeken Maque Choux

Balsamic Roasted Veggie Turkey Loaf

T Bone reward after lent. A one a one arm meal. Klever will get a thick bone

Good Friday treats. eggplant parm with marinara mussel sauce

Saved this one for last. The Devil got me on Easter while sharping Da Knife. Lesson learn to not think of a future ex pictured like a wanted poster sign in the head while playing with knifes..

Had to cook with one are and said no to the dishes getting washed.. Fun.Fun


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*my talented wife*

My fan she painted and a yellow rose


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

took my dad fishing 
got the 1st slime on the boat deck ( well pops did) 
tuff coated the front and rear deck areas and the tops of the side gunnels


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Trying to finish up a few signs while dodging the rain.LOL


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Easter Sunday catch with my boys, used the vintage Imperial fillet knife I was gifted

My wife and I planted some flowers around the oak and I polished up the yard on my day off


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Wife's new Truck!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Friday!
1 - RIBS!!
2 - Fish Tacos!!
3 - Is it this time of year yet???
4 - Tripp at school
5 - Our first date....IN ODESSA LOL she traveled 9 hours to come out there!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Obligatory bluebonnet shot with my 2 ladies

Lego my gecko


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My Baby in her most favorite sleeping position



The kiddos hunting eggs with Baby



Are these birds the same and if so, what are they?





I've got sunsets ...... on a cloudy day


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Took the Willow City Loop tour- it's outstanding this year!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Are these birds the same and if so, what are they?





They appear to both be Caracaras...The top one being a little smaller.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

1. Gave my truck a good wash out at the ranch (just to get it dirty again) 
2. Found these 2 very hungry & thirsty parakeets out there! They're very tame & were caught easily. Brought them back home & now they have been added to my little zoo.
3. Don't know why it's sideways, but put in a day at the studio this week. New album this summer hopefully! :dance:
4. Checking out this new venue & cheap crawfish tonight, my friend Scott is playing. 'Merica!
5. My 13 year old sister is a ridiculously good artist! She drew this this week & I just had to share...it's of actress Jennifer Lawrence. She does commission stuff as well, done a few things for SeaY'all. She's on Facebook as "Ellie Rose Art".


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

TMS


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are these birds the same and if so, what are they?
> 
> They appear to both be Caracaras...The top one being a little smaller.


I took the one on the boards a couple of months ago near SLP, I took the one on the fence post close to my house a couple of days ago. Lovely birds. I did a uturn and went back to get the SLP shot ... figured he'd be gone by the time I got back but he was still there. There was also a coyote but either I missed him or he's so blended with the grass he makes RT's cats look like they're in plain open sight.


----------



## whiskeygirl (Feb 23, 2015)

Spirit said:


> I took the one on the boards a couple of months ago near SLP, I took the one on the fence post close to my house a couple of days ago. Lovely birds. I did a uturn and went back to get the SLP shot ... figured he'd be gone by the time I got back but he was still there. There was also a coyote but either I missed him or he's so blended with the grass he makes RT's cats look like they're in plain open sight.


Yeah those are caracara's/mexican eagles. We have tons of those at the ranch!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

whiskeygirl said:


> Yeah those are caracara's/mexican eagles. We have tons of those at the ranch!


I saw one flying over Brookside Village off the beltway earlier this week.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I saw one flying over Brookside Village off the beltway earlier this week.


Cool birds!!

Aguililla; old Mexican folk tale, where there is aguilillas flying over the brush, deer are about to appear in that sendero. Most of the time it's happens, just as a caracara flys over the brush on a deer hunt, a deer appears....


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice pontoon delivered to happy owners on Canyon Lake yesterday


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

1. Shot of the beach from 2k feet
2. SLP 
3. Spider caught a junebug
4. Hanging with some fellow stangs last night


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are these birds the same and if so, what are they?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This^ Been seeing them in Sargent recently.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

Bullit4439, I wish I still had my Stang. It was a 1966. Got caugth in a flasflood in Wimberley and ended up upsidedown in the Blanco River. Learned what they mean when they say "Lord willing and the creeks don't rise."


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Danny Jansen said:


> Bullit4439, I wish I still had my Stang. It was a 1966. Got caugth in a flasflood in Wimberley and ended up upsidedown in the Blanco River. Learned what they mean when they say "Lord willing and the creeks don't rise."


Wow that sucks! I used to live up there in Wimberly in the woodcreek subdivision.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bullitt4439 said:


> 1. Shot of the beach from 2k feet


nice, my place is in the top part of that pic. What do you fly?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

This is the store my grand parents ran near smith point many many years ago.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Mont said:


> nice, my place is in the top part of that pic. What do you fly?


Not my plane. My step dad has a single engine 4 seat Cessna. I believe its a 1973?

Not really my cup of tea bobbing all around in the wind up there in it, but I will every once in a while to take pictures of fishing spots. They fly it all over the U.S.


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

We are so happy the Lord blessed us with this child!

a few of Gunner dying Easter eggs
Gunner on a pony ride at a friends crawfish boil / bday


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Not my plane. My step dad has a single engine 4 seat Cessna. I believe its a 1973?
> 
> Not really my cup of tea bobbing all around in the wind up there in it, but I will every once in a while to take pictures of fishing spots. They fly it all over the U.S.


Have any more pics of the SLP/Bird island area.....


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Our new buddy, this is Bentley 8 months old 102lbs


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> This^ Been seeing them in Sargent recently.


Cara cara...or mexican eagle.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Rick Lee playing a solo with a crawdad at The RCC. ha!


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

We got rid of a few junk tires at work...








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Kenner21 said:


> This is the store my grand parents ran near smith point many many years ago.


Was that the Vanta Un Grocery?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Never easy said:


> Our new buddy, this is Bentley 8 months old 102lbs












Our Cookie, 2.5 years. Great pets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Was that the Vanta Un Grocery?


Not Kenner21, but yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Caught this fishing for Crappie with a 12' Crappie pole a 6 lbs line. Weighed 14.5 lbs. It was a good fight!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you Ben, 44th Masters and his last,,, truly a class act !!!!!


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

trodery said:


> Last Friday, on my birthday, my son came into a big sum of money and went out and bought himself a couple new rides. And guess what.... I still haven't gotten a birthday present from him
> 
> A Volvo XC60 and a Lamborghini Gallardo


Thats the working mans Lambo!!! LOL!!!! What they told my FIL when he got his. Sweet ride though!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

My new/used XLR8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Was that the Vanta Un Grocery?


 Yessir , my grand father had a hand made boat they used to shrimp and fish.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

*Your daughter?*



Blk Jck 224 said:


>


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Our new rescue Puppy ...

*MB*


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

awwww what is it besides adorable! Good on you!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


>


 LOL...Nope...Mama gonna be 53 in June


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Daaaang, coulda' fooled me!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...Nope...Mama gonna be 53 in June


She looks a lot younger than 53 and very attractive.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> She looks a lot younger than 53 and very attractive.


x2 aged well!!!!!!! like fine wine !!!!!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...Nope...Mama gonna be 53 in June


I tired giving you green the first time you posted but it said I have to spread it around first..


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------

